# Hello again everyone...Ultrasound reports again.



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, It's been a while. I went in for my follow up ultrasound this week and got the report back. You would think I was a pro by now, but I need some help figuring this out.

Right lobe: Heterogeneous in echotecture. Lobular. The previous nodule within the midpole is now surrounded with more heterogeneous echotexture and is not seen as a discrete lesion, however the overall size of this area measures 3.6cm X 1.7 X 2cm (does this mean it's gone?). There is no evidence of hyperemia.
Size of lobe 5.2 X 2 X 2.1

Left lobe: Heterogeneous in echotecture. Lobular. Within the upper pole there is a 1.1 x 1.7 x 0.9 cm hypoechoic structure which is new compared to previous examination. There is another echogenic lesion with no significant acoustic shadowing identified medially within the lower pole that measures 0.8 x 0.6 x0.6cm. The lobular region about the mid to lower pole measures 2.8 x 1.4 x 1.9cm
Size of lobe 5.1 x 1.8 x 2cm

Summary:
Increased heterogeneous both thyroid lobes compared to previous exam. New 1.7cm hypoechoic structure within the upper pole of left thyroid. A new 0.8 cm echogenic structure within the medial portion of the lower pole of the left thyroid.

OKAY....sorry so long! Any thoughts? My TGAB is still over 3,000. Dr.'s think since my other numbers are within normal range, there is nothing to do. Do I need ANOTHER biopsy or should I forget about it? Any thoughts? My issue before was the right lobe only. Maybe it's just hashi's? I dunno.

God bless,

Christi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Well, It's been a while. I went in for my follow up ultrasound this week and got the report back. You would think I was a pro by now, but I need some help figuring this out.
> 
> Right lobe: Heterogeneous in echotecture. Lobular. The previous nodule within the midpole is now surrounded with more heterogeneous echotexture and is not seen as a discrete lesion, however the overall size of this area measures 3.6cm X 1.7 X 2cm (does this mean it's gone?). There is no evidence of hyperemia.
> Size of lobe 5.2 X 2 X 2.1
> ...


Christi; good to see you!

This does not sound good to me. Heterogeneous, hypoechoic and lobular are 3 key words here. I am thinking that you should see an ENT about all of this if your doctor has not commented.

Really don't think you should put this on the back burner; no way!

God bless you as well and I am saying a prayer for you! You are such a doll! Just know that we are all here for you!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello my dear Andros! It has been a while. I decided to take a break from all of this thyroid business after my FNA showed possible thyroiditis (?). My TGAB are still over 1,200 (<0-30 normal range). I have never heard (on any of my reports) Lobular? What does loublar mean? I think I will see an ENT instead of my ENDO. I haven't been that route yet! lol

Hope you are well! It is good to see you around 
Thanks for your prayers.

-Christi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Hello my dear Andros! It has been a while. I decided to take a break from all of this thyroid business after my FNA showed possible thyroiditis (?). My TGAB are still over 3,000 (<0-30 normal range). I have never heard (on any of my reports) Lobular? What does loublar mean? I think I will see an ENT instead of my ENDO. I haven't been that route yet! lol
> 
> Hope you are well! It is good to see you around
> Thanks for your prayers.
> ...


Here, the 3rd. picture is a lobular gland.
http://www.wellsphere.com/pictures/thyroid-gland-has-lobular-contour

I am well and thank you for thinking of me; it is much appreciated.

Sometimes we just need a break to gather up our steam! LOL!!

Good to see you and let us know if you get in to see an ENT.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

That is lovely! Lol
What causes this this to happen? 
Thank you for the info.

Im glad you are well. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> That is lovely! Lol
> What causes this this to happen?
> Thank you for the info.
> 
> Im glad you are well. Have a nice weekend.


Well; sometimes the cause is cancer. That is why I am so worried about you and have been for some time so I do hope you see an ENT about all of this.

The healthy thyroid gland is smooth.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Got it. Thx.
I will work on it next week.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Got it. Thx.
> I will work on it next week.


Bless your heart! You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Well Andros...I received a call from my Dr. today (I knew it was coming) and they want me to go down for more blood work TODAY. Next week another round of biopsies. I have to say, I am a little worried this time (more so than last). I don't like this sense of urgency! I will keep you posted. Thanks for holding my hand . I really appreciate it. I'm sure it will all work out. I hate having FNA!!!!!! Oh well. Here we go again.

THX,

Christi
PS: Prayers are always welcome and needed.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Yesterday did blood work again and now back to the END on Tues for FNA...again. _"sigh"_


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Well Andros...I received a call from my Dr. today (I knew it was coming) and they want me to go down for more blood work TODAY. Next week another round of biopsies. I have to say, I am a little worried this time (more so than last). I don't like this sense of urgency! I will keep you posted. Thanks for holding my hand . I really appreciate it. I'm sure it will all work out. I hate having FNA!!!!!! Oh well. Here we go again.
> 
> THX,
> 
> ...


You got the prayers, honey bunny! Big time. I can't help but think that getting TT and getting it over with would be the best option instead of all this "dancing" around which I fear may only be for the money. Wah!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I am hoping we head down that road instead too. 
I cannot wait to see what my blood tests show this time. If it the same or worse, I will probably ask why not a TT. At least there won't be anymore second (or third, or fourth) guessing. However, medication doesn't sound like fun either. Oh well, things could be A LOT worse  Live is still good. Another beautiful day in Phoenix - it may be hot but at least it's sunny.

Have a great day!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> I am hoping we head down that road instead too.
> I cannot wait to see what my blood tests show this time. If it the same or worse, I will probably ask why not a TT. At least there won't be anymore second (or third, or fourth) guessing. However, medication doesn't sound like fun either. Oh well, things could be A LOT worse  Live is still good. Another beautiful day in Phoenix - it may be hot but at least it's sunny.
> 
> Have a great day!


When the time comes, we will help you with meds also; you know that! You may have to find just the right doc but we will help with that also.

Actually, it would not hurt to start asking around.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks again!

This morning, I had a "dizzy spell" and my ears won't stop ringing. My Dr. gave me diazepam (Valium) to reduce my "anxiety".......That is what they are calling it for today. I cannot wait until Tues! My neck visibly swollen (inflamed?). With the increase and decrease in swelling, I am not thinking "C", I am thinking hashi's or something, however the last FNA did not show hashi's? Any thoughts? Why the swelling (more on right side than left). 

Hope you are having a great day!
Everyone is always informative.....I hope someday I can pass on some of what _I learn _through this process.

-Christi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> This morning, I had a "dizzy spell" and my ears won't stop ringing. My Dr. gave me diazepam (Valium) to reduce my "anxiety".......That is what they are calling it for today. I cannot wait until Tues! My neck visibly swollen (inflamed?). With the increase and decrease in swelling, I am not thinking "C", I am thinking hashi's or something, however the last FNA did not show hashi's? Any thoughts? Why the swelling (more on right side than left).
> 
> ...


You are having such a hard time; I hate this for you! We will have to wait and see what that FNA turns up but I am all for "positive" thinking. 100%


----------

